# Tombstone tutorial from Lowes with Templates and Supply List



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Good find.
Thanks!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! Thank you for posting that! I'm always looking for good tutorials for Halloween!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link. Unfortunately us Southerners cannot buy the 2" insulation sheets, the stores stock either 3/4" or 1/2". Have to layer, but this also makes it easier to insert PVC pipe to go over rebar. I've also found I cannot get Drylok in gray, which is what Terra uses. HD & Lowes has the white but not sure they can add tint to make it gray. I'm going to be trying some discounted returned paint I got from Lowes.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this link. The .pdf template will come in handy.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome find!!!!


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

HallowweenKat said:


> Thanks for posting the link. Unfortunately us Southerners cannot buy the 2" insulation sheets, the stores stock either 3/4" or 1/2".


Great find, thanks for posting that link Goddess...the templates alone are worth their weight in gold! lol

With regard to the foam HK, if by Southerners you mean Southern California, it's not true! I found 2" x 48" pink foam insulation in stock at Home Depot in Huntington Beach and Compton!! Go forth and by foam board, just leave some for me!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Chops6965--lucky you to have found the 2". My Lowes & HD don't stock it that thick. The templates are really nice.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

i know of some up in north hollywood by my work. i just do not have a truck to get it home. The interesting part is the part number they put on the diy is 14541. when you try and search the site for it it comes back with nothing. WTH.

I have a real good store manager at the one by my house, i am going in there tonight with this link and ask him what the deal is. Did any one else search the P/N and find something? i dont think it is a location thing but i want to make sure.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

HallowweenKat said:


> Thanks for posting the link. Unfortunately us Southerners cannot buy the 2" insulation sheets, the stores stock either 3/4" or 1/2". Have to layer, but this also makes it easier to insert PVC pipe to go over rebar. I've also found I cannot get Drylok in gray, which is what Terra uses. HD & Lowes has the white but not sure they can add tint to make it gray. I'm going to be trying some discounted returned paint I got from Lowes.


They can tint Dryloc, If you don't care about the exact color you can just tell them you want it a shade of grey. There are also tinting charts based on the type of machine they have see: http://www.ugl.com/formula-guide/

The guide is handy if they try to tell you they can't do it, some people in the stores may not have done it before and may think they can't.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Scottv42 said:


> They can tint Dryloc, If you don't care about the exact color you can just tell them you want it a shade of grey. There are also tinting charts based on the type of machine they have see: http://www.ugl.com/formula-guide/
> 
> The guide is handy if they try to tell you they can't do it, some people in the stores may not have done it before and may think they can't.


Thank you & will try this once I'm out of the flat latex I had already bought.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

HallowweenKat said:


> Thanks for posting the link. Unfortunately us Southerners cannot buy the 2" insulation sheets, the stores stock either 3/4" or 1/2". Have to layer, but this also makes it easier to insert PVC pipe to go over rebar. I've also found I cannot get Drylok in gray, which is what Terra uses. HD & Lowes has the white but not sure they can add tint to make it gray. I'm going to be trying some discounted returned paint I got from Lowes.


I feel your pain. I'm in Florida. I usually glue a few layers of the insulation together to make a decent sized tombstone. You can also tint drylock with craft paint. I think I used Ceramcoat Charcoal. I added it little bit by little bit until I liked the color.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

In Florida (at least Tampa & Port Charlotte areas) you can buy the 2" thick 4' x 8" white sheets at lowes ($26 smooth surface w/ silver mylar sheet) & home despot ($15 rough surface).


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

BTW, I'm pretty sure there is a mistake in the drawing for the leaning tombstone. 
As drawn it shows 6" wide side panels, but the gap is only 4". 
First look it appears to have a similar issue for the base sides 

I haven't checked the others yet.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

BobbyA said:


> In Florida (at least Tampa & Port Charlotte areas) you can buy the 2" thick 4' x 8" white sheets at lowes ($26 smooth surface w/ silver mylar sheet) & home despot ($15 rough surface).


Yeah I live on the east coast over here in Fort Lauderdale and while we can get the white bead foam the other stuff is way easier to work with! I just buy a bunch of the 1/2 inch and glue them all together to make it thicker. I havent tried the white foam from lowes but I know the stuff from HD is a pain to work with.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

It's nice to see a big corporation like Lowes recognize that people use them as a resource for Halloween building supplies. Companies could really cash in on Halloween just like they do Christmas if they wouldn't be so narrow minded!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

2" white and 3/4 pink etc are all we can get around here.


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

This is a very cool thing that Lowes is actually hooking us up. These stones aren't exactly small either


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

There is a mistake ( I'm assuming it wasn't intended to be front to back taper) in the tall tombstone drawing as well.
The front as drawn is one inch wider than the back. 
The simplest fix is to cut the back out first and use it as the pattern for the front piece.
Or you can move the line where they meet in the middle and redraw them as symmetrical at 18" bases w/ 14" shoulders, then turn in to the peak..

Update: 
Make it plural, there is more than one mistake in the tall tombstone.
Look at the base dimensions of 24" x 19.5", then subtract the 2" thickness each for the (24" wide by 12" tall) ) front & back pieces.
You get 19.5" minus 4", leaving a gap on the sides of 15.5" 
Now notice the dimensions of the "base side" pieces, 12" x 12" 
There is no overhang of the 24" x 19.5" base the picture or drawing.

Additionally, The two "Peak" 12" x 14.5" pieces aren't long enough to create a peak (as drawn) at the top where they meet.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

In the upper right corner of that page they have a selector to view other Halloween decorating ideas.
P.S. LOL See how long it takes you to spot the Gothic Gourds.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

There are lots of tombstone templates out there and great pictures of tombstones too. 
A projector can be your best friend for transferring an image if you don't have a template.

Here's a few more ...

www.hauntedyards.com/home/quick-and-dirty-tombstones

www.hectorturner.com/halloween/downloads.html

images.marthastewart.com/images/content/web/pdfs/2000/la_1002_halloweengraves.pdf

www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstone_templates/

www.hectorturner.com/halloween/celtic.html


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

HallowweenKat said:


> I've also found I cannot get Drylok in gray, which is what Terra uses.


Yes, HallowweenKat they can tint it for you to what ever color you want. So don't fret it can be done.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

BobbyA said:


> 2" white and 3/4 pink etc are all we can get around here.


ok this is too everyone in the same boat. I live in upland Ca, and the lowes does not cary the blue foam here and it does not come up in there system, even though it is shown on their site in this tutorial. I went to the Home Depot on line and found the pink foam in 2" X 48" X 96" and grabbed the P/N. I went to their contact part of their site and told them that i was looking for the part and no store around me carried and it can not be ordered online. They sent me an email about a day later saying they forwarded the inquiry to my local store.

I just got a call from Derek the operations manager from my local store. He told me that unfortunately the material must be purchased from the supplier by a vendor and they only ship in a full pallet. Then he says "But i think i will be able to sell it, so i am going to order a pallet and give you a call when it arrives". Derek is the man! looks like i will be able to make some stones this year!! 

so for anyone who is in the same boat may want to try this.

good luck.

On a side note, i have always been a fan of Lowes but this may just turn the tide. great customer service from HD for once.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

89Lt1 said:


> ok this is too everyone in the same boat. I live in upland Ca, and the lowes does not cary the blue foam here and it does not come up in there system, even though it is shown on their site in this tutorial. I went to the Home Depot on line and found the pink foam in 2" X 48" X 96" and grabbed the P/N. I went to their contact part of their site and told them that i was looking for the part and no store around me carried and it can not be ordered online. They sent me an email about a day later saying they forwarded the inquiry to my local store.
> 
> I just got a call from Derek the operations manager from my local store. He told me that unfortunately the material must be purchased from the supplier by a vendor and they only ship in a full pallet. Then he says "But i think i will be able to sell it, so i am going to order a pallet and give you a call when it arrives". Derek is the man! looks like i will be able to make some stones this year!!
> 
> ...


The Anaheim Hills Home Depot usually carries it if this doesn't work out.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great thread I think I'll finally try to tackle a tombstone build this year.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> Great thread I think I'll finally try to tackle a tombstone build this year.


be sure to post photos of your tombstone.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> be sure to post photos of your tombstone.


I will post pics as soon as I finish it!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for positng this link. Pinned it on my Pinterest board!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Edit: Oops, just realized I dun goofed on which thread I was replying to. Multiple tabs open in the browser... :/ 

Thanks Goddess!


----------



## zopie (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you seen this website?
http://www.hotwirefoamfactory.com/customer/gallery/villagedisplayindex.htm

I suppose you can use a lot of the ideas with out buying their foam cutter.

I'm using these instructions as inspiration for my Spooky town cemetery scene.
http://www.hotwirefoamfactory.com/customer/gallery/modeling_rogerb_c.htm


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I left some comments on Lowes site telling them about errors in the plans. They deleted some of the posts (would be confusing now) and have corrected the plans.
So if you downloaded them from OPs link earlier, you might want to go to it again and get the corrected versions. I'm still a little suspicious about the 12" x 14" peak pieces on the last one, so fit check it before gluing begins.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great find! Way to go Lowes.... Which happens to be the only big chain store of its kind in our tiny town!


----------

